# PS4 controller for emulating? Possible?



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello,
I would like to use my PS4 Controller to emulate PSX games on PC.
I would like to know if it is possible. Do I need some driver or plugin?
Because when I try to configure my controller with the emulator, some button aren't recognised and some other just... turn... blank...
I mean, For example, the L1 Button, I press on the L1 Button on the controller, it is recognised by the emulator, and when I release it, the case where it says "Yes I recognise it" just turn blank

If anyone knows what to do, thanks for helping me


----------



## sj33 (Nov 15, 2015)

Inputmapper is the way to go. You can use the controller either wirelessly over Bluetooth or using USB.

https://inputmapper.com/

Make sure you install the latest update for Windows 10 as it lets you use the controller in 'exclusive mode'. You can even set it up to 'simulate' a 360 controller.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2015)

Alright, so tell me if I got it right,
I create a profile for my ps4 controller like this :
L1 button = O
L2 button = P
R1 button = K
R2 button = L
...
and in the PSX emulator, I set those in the controller setting :
L1 button = O
L2 button = P
R1 button = K
R2 button = L
...

If I got it right, good thanks
But what about the stick, how do they work exactly? How do I set them up?


----------



## sj33 (Nov 15, 2015)

Which emulator are you using? I recall having issues with PCSX and ended up using ePSXe.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2015)

I use epsxe too
But the stick aren't like the mapper.
I mean, in the emulator I must have ONE mapping for X-axis, and ONE mapping for Y-axis
In the mapping program, it's one mapping for down, one for up, so two for the Y-axis


----------



## sj33 (Nov 15, 2015)

I think you only need to map the one axis direction, and the other is simply 'assumed' automatically. Does it work?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2015)

not really sure to understand... Do you mean I should map it directly from the controller to the emulator and not going through the mapping program?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2015)

I think I got it working, but it's all messed up :S
I'm trying to play Tomb Raider Last Revelation, and in the main menu, I don't need to press the X button to select New Game, I need to press the Down Arrow. Weird...
Also, When I press the X button, the background music restart, everytime I press the X button, also weird...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2015)

I confirm, the down arrow button act just like the start button, but... if you look at the mapping config, well... it's weird :


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 15, 2015)

Alternatively, you can use DS4 tool, which just emulates an Xbox controller, so you won't have much of a hassle using it with any game, including emulators.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2015)

I used the same mapping config, and still have the same problem, the down arrow button act like the start button...


----------



## Vanth88 (Nov 15, 2015)

I would use DS4Windows over the others as it's your best option. It works great for emulators like epsxe, pcsx2, dolphin, and works fine with games that support xbox 360/ds4 controls.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2015)

lol... alright, let's go for a third mapper


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 15, 2015)

Zerousen said:


> Alternatively, you can use DS4 tool, which just emulates an Xbox controller, so you won't have much of a hassle using it with any game, including emulators.


Inputmapper is a fork off of DS4tool, they function pretty much the same way.

@OP, why would you completely complicate the matter by trying to map keyboard controls? Reset the controller config in Inputmapper back to Xinput controls, and just map the controller in EPSXE.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2015)

First, about the mapping programs, I still have the same problem with DS4Window, the down arrow act like the start button again.

@Tom Bombadildo I just can't. When my Ps4 Controller is plugged in, I just can't configure my epsxe mapping.
When I try, well, for exemple, I click on the case for the Circle button, then I press on the circle button on the controller, but when I release the button, the case turn blank, like if no button were mapped.
It does that to every single button I try to map


----------

